# New venture into cold smoking



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

I am thinking about getting into cold smoking cheese and garlic (to start with) I have seen this I am just wondering if I could get some advice from the seasoned pros whether this would be a good option for a newbie? https://proqsmokers.co.uk/products/proq-cold-smoking-cabinet


----------



## cmayna (Oct 8, 2022)

Couple questions/comments I have are,  where is the exhaust vent? and is the cabinet inside walls made of galvanized steel?  Also how does air get to the haze (smoke generator)?


----------



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

I have no idea, this is why I made this post as this is something I have no idea about.
I wouldn't know where to start or what I would need. 
I know I need some sort of cabinet, I come across the one above when looking for the dust smoking tubes. 

So the above these is what I need to look for?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2022)

The vents look like they're in the seam of the back wall and ceiling(three small slots). It does say it's galvanized, but for cold smoking you should be fine safety wise. If you can get enough airflow to keep the tube or maze lit you should be fine. It seems cheap enough at 120.00. A cardboard box can be used to cold smoke if you want to try it out before investing larger sums of money. 

Chris


----------



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

Really a cardboard box?? 
How would that work?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 8, 2022)

I agree with Chris, looks good to me. Not a fan of galvanized but as mentioned no heat in the cabinet so should be fine, does have stainless racks though.

You will have to watch the ambient temperature and direct sunlight, keep the temps below 80F inside the cabinet. I would probably place a remote thermometer inside just to keep an eye on temps especially for cheese.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 8, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Really a cardboard box??
> How would that work?


Here is a visual courtesy of Stanley Marianski.


----------



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

I was wondering how it would work. That is amazing I might try and make one rather than buy one to start with. 
I could smoke bacon this way rather than in an off set smoker?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2022)

A maze will work better then the tube with dust, and dust will produce a cleaner smoke then pellets. Let us know when/if you give this a go and we'll walk you thru the process if you want.

Chris


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 8, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I could smoke bacon this way rather than in an off set smoker?


Correct, but it would be cold smoked and still raw when done.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 8, 2022)

Pixie,
When I smoke cheese I use the cook chamber of my gas grill. The A-Maze-N tube with pellets is the only heat source. I only do this when the ambient temperature is 50*f or less so the chamber temp never gets above 80*f. Two hours smoke time is about right for my taste. Then I wrap in cellophane and refrigerate for two weeks. It is ready to eat at this point or vac/seal for longer keep.  Hope this sheds some light on the process.


----------



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Correct, but it would be cold smoked and still raw when done.


That is what I have been trying to achieve on the off set, with logs. Looks like I am going to have to try and make a cold smoker from a box


----------



## Pit pixie (Oct 8, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> A maze will work better then the tube with dust, and dust will produce a cleaner smoke then pellets. Let us know when/if you give this a go and we'll walk you thru the process if you want.
> 
> Chris


I have been looking at the mazes and dust when I go down this route I will be getting a maze for sure


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> That is what I have been trying to achieve on the off set, with logs. Looks like I am going to have to try and make a cold smoker from a box


You can buy a smoke tube that uses pellets, fill it up & light it & put it in your firebox, then put your cheese on the rack in the CC & your good to go. Leave all vents open, did it all the time in my Lang.
Al


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 9, 2022)

I smoke for 3-4 hrs using Pecan dust. I'm looking for an old Big Chief smoker that I can use for cold smoking. Here's a blast from the past with a lot of info. 

Mr T's Smoked Cheese


----------

